
The TV on Your Shirt  - evo_9
http://www.technologyreview.com/blog/helloworld/27535/?p1=A4
======
jamesbritt
Very slick. They've basically taken the Lilypad
(<http://arduino.cc/en/Main/ArduinoBoardLilyPad>) and beefed it up.

The USB HID support is quite cool, too.

Meanwhile, Lilypads are US $20; anyone looking to play with this kind of stuff
can jump in already without spending a fortune. Sparkfun has assorted
wearable/washable sensors that should no doubt be usable with the Flora too.

